
Haskell Researchers Announce Discovery of Industry Programmer Who Gives a Shit - Cieplak
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2010/12/haskell-researchers-announce-discovery.html
======
virgilp
Wait, doesn't Haskell support mutually recursive generic container types
since, like, forever? I think Steve is wrong on that one...

~~~
BoiledCabbage
Article was posted in 2010

